# SO EXCITED!!



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have just recently found out I am going to be a nanny for the first time!! over the moon, so now its time to start knitting, Ive started with this baby blanket and hoodie to match, they don't know the sex yet so im trying to keep colours to both sexes. I hope you like them.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Really cute. Who is it for?


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

How cool is that, you will be knitting & knitting. So happy for you. congrats.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. I love the deep blue.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations! And that is a beautiful blanket and sweet hoodie.
I'd use buttons to match the color of the blanket.
When is the birth expected?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love them and congratulations!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ellen Kerr said:


> Congratulations! And that is a beautiful blanket and sweet hoodie.
> I'd use buttons to match the color of the blanket.
> When is the birth expected?


January 2nd!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet as can be, both items ate adorable! Congratulations, so happy for you! There is just nothing like knitting (or crocheting) for a baby in the family to get those needles smoking hot!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulation! :thumbup: Lovely work...


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lovely and congratulations !


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful blanket and jacket. You are going to be very busy knitting!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful blanket and jacket. You are going to be very busy knitting!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations1 Nothing like grandchildren. The set is beautiful and I look forward to seeing more goodies.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work and congrants to the "new nanny".


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations...both are beautiful...nice colors and nice knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Love, love, love! both the blanket and the hoodie! Such nice work! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

They are both so sweet. Do you have a link to the blanket pattern?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats. Beautiful work.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Kathie said:


> They are both so sweet. Do you have a link to the blanket pattern?


...and a link to the hoodie? They are both ADORABLE. Well done! ...and Congratulations!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow ~ they are both beautiful!!! I love the colours, buttons in the same blue would look perfect on the sweater. Are you able to share the pattern for both of these pieces?
Louise


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Fantastic!! Congratulations....I became a grandmother 7 months ago and it just keeps getting better .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! It is difficult to find the buttons sometimes though.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations, Nanny! I would be excited too. Beautiful work! Love the cute little hoodie and blanket is a lovely pattern. I hope you can post a link for the blanket pattern for KP members.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Babies are so exciting.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovely! I have a feeling this is going to be a very well dressed grandchild. Congrats!


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathie said:


> They are both so sweet. Do you have a link to the blanket pattern?


the blanket pattern can be found on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-84


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

grandmotherhood is good for you. Look how good you knit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> the blanket pattern can be found on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-84


Yours looks prettier than the one on Ravelry. In one picture yours looks striped but from another angle it looks solid. What yarn did you use? Lovely work on both of them.

Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations Nanny! It's the best ever! So is your knitting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

First, congratulations! Nothing better than a sweet baby to bring joy to the world.

Next, that is a lovely blanket and hoodie. He will certainly be stylin' and profilin' in that outfit!!!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link! There are hundreds on Ripple afghan/blankets on Ravelry and I didn't recognize it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm still waiting for my first grandchild to come along. Enjoy!


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Where did you get that hoodie pattern? Is it one you can share with me?


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Lovely. I like the textured look of the blanket.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!
Congratulations.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful work and many congratulations!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Pieces. The sweater is really nice.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Pieces. The sweater is really nice.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations, I love your knitting, and that hoodie looks lovely in those colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just perfect


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous jacket. Many congratulations on your exciting news.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

congrtulations. Great job on both. Love the hoodie sweater.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

your work is breathtaking!!!!!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are beautiful. Congratulations!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love, love, love it. Colors and everything. Congratulations on becoming a Nanny!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I love both the items but the pattern of the blanket is fab was it an easy item to do


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

They are both darling. The hoodie is especially striking. Great knitting!!!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations .
I love you work.
Am I the only one with no grandchildren ? 
OK I need the prayers of everybody.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

No, you are not alone. I still don't have grandchildren. Both children married and still nothing! We shall wait together.
Christine



windowwonde28941 said:


> Congratulations .
> I love you work.
> Am I the only one with no grandchildren ?
> OK I need the prayers of everybody.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

The blanket and hoodie are gorgeous. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> No, you are not alone. I still don't have grandchildren. Both children married and still nothing! We shall wait together.
> Christine


Oh, add me to this list. But my middle daughter just got engaged. Funny, I have 3 daughters and would love grandchildren, but wouldn't want any of them to have a child now. One is a newlywed, one's engaged (both working on their careers) and one is in college. I am being patient, but I WANT A GRANDCHILD!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty blanket and hooodie !!! Like the color blue.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty blanket and hooodie !!! Like the color blue.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

congratulations. Happy knitting.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning work!! Congratulations.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!
Beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, beautiful work


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Love both...pattern for blanket, please?


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!!
Patty S


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Awww really cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations, Nanny-to-be! Lovely blanket and hoodie. Very nice.


----------



## elknits (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations. There is nothing like grandchildren. Your work is beautiful. Love the blue. What pattern did you use for the hoodie?


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great job on hoodie and blankie,,,congratulations nanny. :thumbup:


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations! The sweater and blanket are gorgeous.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Love both...pattern for blanket, please?


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm expecting my 1st Grandson anytime and he won't need a sweater for a few months, however, I'd like to make him one. What pattern did you use and how difficult was it?
Congratulations!!! Over the moon really describes the feeling!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the expected arrival! The blanket and hoodie are adorable! Buttons that match the blue would be perfect!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! Especially love the little hoodie!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your hoodie is beautiful.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations. Love that sweater. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

windowwonde28941 said:


> Congratulations .
> I love you work.
> Am I the only one with no grandchildren ?
> OK I need the prayers of everybody.


You are not alone. Since I don't have children there is no hope for grandchildren. I grandma to everyone else's. I get to spoil them and then return them home.


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations. I am also going to be a Nan for the first time. Doing debbie bliss cables andt eddies decided just about to scream again I am finding this pattern really difficult. Does everyone have the same trouble.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations! You are ahead of the game and no doubt have many items to make.

Happy knitting!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

is a 'nanny' a grandmother or a aunt?
Either way your blanket and jacket are adorable


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations......grandchildren are the BEST!! We are now on GREAT GC, 3 under the age of, well THREE! So many memories to be made awaiting you. And, I would go with the blue buttons on the hoodie, gorgeous set by the way!!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the blanket!! And the hoodie is great!! I'm not a grandma yet, but can wait. But I am a great aunt to some really cute kids.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Congrats. Your knitting is lovely. Don't mention the extra row, because nobody is going to notice unless you mention it!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful set


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

CCongratulations! Your hoodie and blanket are wonderful.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely knits. Congratulations! You're in for a long and wonderful ride!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry to bother you but I would love the sweater hoodie pattern. I have two new grandchildren born this year.
Thank you,
Sandy


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

shaz12 said:


> I have just recently found out I am going to be a nanny for the first time!! over the moon, so now its time to start knitting, Ive started with this baby blanket and hoodie to match, they don't know the sex yet so im trying to keep colours to both sexes. I hope you like them.


Beautiful work and I just love the colors.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job. Love the colors. Some baby boy is going to look so sweet in them.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations, enjoy!!!
love your work


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats and you are off to a great start


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Very cute... What is the name of the blanket pattern? Love it... Have fun with your enlarge "to do" list!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations on the pending birth of your grandchild. When you are with them it is like being a mom all over again, but without the aggravation 

Beautiful workmanship on both articles. Especially love the blanket. Does the pattern have a name?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

congratulations and I love your knitting


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the hoodie  could you share the pattern??


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great knitting! Congrats &#128522;


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats! Love the blanket and the hoodie is super cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful set.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many congratulations. Love your knitting.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

congratulations and well done :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats on the grandchild! Can you share the pattern for the blanket?


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Ellen Kerr said:


> Congratulations! And that is a beautiful blanket and sweet hoodie.
> I'd use buttons to match the color of the blanket.
> When is the birth expected?


I agree with Ellen. The blue buttons would really make the hoodie 'pop' and also be more easily seen to open and close the article. Lovely work - you're already starting to show that you will fit beautifully into the role of nanny. Congratulations.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations, so cute, you have made a great start.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulatins. Love the blankest and sweater.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

love that blanket congrats to all of you :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Thank you for posting the nice blanket and baby jacket.

I have read all the positive comments . I scrolled down to see if you had a chance to post the hoodie pattern, maybe you sent a p.m. to everyone? I would ove to receive the pattern for the hoodie as well.

Happy knitting!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! You are off to a fine start!! Grandchildren are the best.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations. Your work is just beautiful; they will be loved!


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing beats being a Nana.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great news. Being a Gran is the best thing ever. I love it.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations to all!! You have certainly made a fantastic start, beautiful work


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

shaz12 said:


> January 2nd!!


Great day !!!!
That's my son's b-day too !
Congrat's nanny !!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice. The baby and mother will love it!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrat! I don't know whether I like the sweater better than the blanket or the blanket better than the sweater. Both are perfect.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

How fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cute and congratulations!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty. I love the hoodie


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful set!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a pretty set. The blue is beautiful, 
You will have such fun having a grandchild. There is nothing better. I have four and two more on the way a month apart.
Exciting times ahead for you !


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Such an exciting time....lovely sweater and blanket!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful set. Lucky grandbaby! Love the colors in the sweater -- very sharp looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats!!! Your work is beautiful!!!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I look forward to seeing all the lovely other projects that your just going to have to make. I love the colors you've chosen on these first two wonderful items.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Much as you can love them all there is something about that first grandchild that makes them special all their lives... Ours, now 34 has just given us our first gr.grandchild and he is being an amazing, sharing father!!! I would love to knit that 'hoodie' for our new baby - could you please share the pattern..


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Such a beautiful blanket and sweater! I have a feeling that this new grandbaby will be very well dressed . . . look forward to seeing what else you make for him/her.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Congratulation! beautiful..


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone found the link and passed this on....

The blanket pattern can be found on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-84


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I think we all want the hoodie pattern, do you have a link for it, or the pattern number.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable! Luv the colors.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

congrats beautiful set.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations!! Beautiful set.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

congratulations and you shawl and cardi are lovely


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! and Congratulations! so exciting.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Someone found the link and passed this on....
> 
> The blanket pattern can be found on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-84


I tried that but got nowhere fast. No download. Led me to a Bernat site which isn't in operation anymore. Says free pattern but looks like you would have to buy a kit for it. 

Maggie


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Besides that, it's only for the afghan, not the hoodie!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind comments, and congratulations. The pattern to the jacket is in a book called."Classic Collection in White", by peter pan, book number 276. I hope that helps those of you who want the hoodie pattern. 
cheers, shaz12


----------



## Knittingbug (Apr 17, 2012)

Very lovely blanket and jacket.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the hoodie details, found I already had that one, just did not recognize it


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

vershi said:


> Thank you for the hoodie details, found I already had that one, just did not recognize it


Thank you for the info on the hoodie. It seems like this booklet is not easy to find here in the USA. If anyone has one they'd like to sell, please let me know.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, and congratulations. The pattern to the jacket is in a book called."Classic Collection in White", by peter pan, book number 276. I hope that helps those of you who want the hoodie pattern.
> cheers, shaz12


The hoodie is not shown on the cover of the book. Is it definitely inside?

Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I wondered the same thing. The hoodie posted here is so cute and well done, but the cover of the book says "Exclusive range of nine double knitting designs" and shows nine sweaters on the cover. Perhaps it is a variation of one of the patterns.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I wondered the same thing. The hoodie posted here is so cute and well done, but the cover of the book says "Exclusive range of nine double knitting designs" and shows nine sweaters on the cover. Perhaps it is a variation of one of the patterns.


I am looking really closely at these nine patterns and they don't look anything like the hoodie pattern. Good grief I am getting obsessed with this. 

Maggie


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> I tried that but got nowhere fast. No download. Led me to a Bernat site which isn't in operation anymore. Says free pattern but looks like you would have to buy a kit for it.
> 
> Maggie


How about this link:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/knit-baby-blanket

You can find the button "download" in the middle of three buttons Good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

With some stitch- and color-adjustments here is a nice pattern for a baby hoodie:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/babys-hoodie

You are all very experienced knitters, let me know if this is a good pattern please. I searched on Ravelry and voilà


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> How about this link:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/knit-baby-blanket
> 
> You can find the button "download" in the middle of three buttons Good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


It didn't download in the usual way but I scrolled to the bottom of the page beyond all of the kit color choices and there were the directions. Hoo hoo! Thanks so much.

Maggie


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

There are a couple of (free) patterns for a baby hoodie on Garnstudio too.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> With some stitch- and color-adjustments here is a nice pattern for a baby hoodie:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/babys-hoodie
> 
> You are all very experienced knitters, let me know if this is a good pattern please. I searched on Ravelry and voilà


It looks good to me. You could add rows of a contrasting color like shaz12 did and/or use a pretty variegated yarn.

M.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Anndkeetje, this pattern could work. Garter stitch to the underarm, and garter stitch at cuff of sleeves and around front of hood; add the contrast stripes and it should work. I like that there are so many sizes in the pattern.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Love them and congratulations!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Your knitting needles are going to be very busy from now on. Congratulations to becoming a Nanny soon.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Just beautiful, love the little jacket.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Anndkeetje, this pattern could work. Garter stitch to the underarm, and garter stitch at cuff of sleeves and around front of hood; add the contrast stripes and it should work. I like that there are so many sizes in the pattern.


In the picture of the hoodie the stitch looks like it might be seed stitch (my least favorite because I always mess it up). What do you think?

M.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> I am looking really closely at these nine patterns and they don't look anything like the hoodie pattern. Good grief I am getting obsessed with this.
> 
> Maggie


On the back of the cover they show the hoodie there, some pictures are of the same item.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

windowwonde28941 said:


> Congratulations .
> I love you work.
> Am I the only one with no grandchildren ?
> OK I need the prayers of everybody.[/quote no, I am not a grandmother either and is not looking like I ever will be ! VIDDIE


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Maggienow, I think you are right. The bottom of the sweater and sleeves do look to be seed stitch. It is such a nice sweater and the knitter did a beautiful job. The blue stripes make it "Pop."


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is the pattern book for the hoodie sweater available in the US ?? (Peter Pan collection in white Book 276)


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Love your afghan and little sweater.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Both blanket and sweater are beautiful.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

A beautiful set- love the colors...


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I tried that but got nowhere fast. No download. Led me to a Bernat site which isn't in operation anymore. Says free pattern but looks like you would have to buy a kit for it.
> 
> Maggie


it should have shown up in Yarnspirations as a bernat pattern


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I think someone is hoping for a boy!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! You will have so much fun knitting for her/him


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such a beautiful job you have done loving the colors!


----------

